# recovered



## pc600 (Oct 30, 2008)

I have been having intermittent moments of real feeling since I found this forum. This is a significant progress, given that I had experienced only 5 minutes of reality in the past 13 years. This dp thing had made me suffer academically and socially. However, new perspective just occurred to me that my intelligence and social skills were never impaired, not at all. Unwavering conviction of this objective truth brings me back. The more I really think dp is nothing, the longer it remains nothing. I think dp is a deception, a deception that tricked me into believing I was feeling unreal and my life being impeded, and then it got me and did keep me away from reality and impede my life. But once I have realized it is a deception, it vanishes.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

That's great pc600! Keep it up


----------



## pc600 (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks, Sister Hazel. I need not to be too anxious about thinking nothing of dp  .


----------

